# your barn door is open



## yannalan

EN  your barn door is open
FR  Les magasins sont ouverts/c'est jour de paie ?
nl : de franse kerk is niet afgesloten

And you ? Have you humoristic means to tell a man his fiies are unzipped, in your languages , ?


----------



## Maroseika

*Russian*:
Застегни скворечник - Clasp your starling-house.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Zapni si poklopec, uletí ti sportovec. - something like - Close your flies or your sportsman will fly away.

Very few google hits, but I heard it couple of times and don't know why it's so rare on internet.


----------



## catlady60

In English, especially in the United States:

*XYZ-eXamine Your Zipper*


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

_*Dükkanın açık *= Your shop is open_


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish:*
(humorous) _Hevoset karkaa._ (The horses are running/fleeing away, can be integrated in phrases: _Hei, sulta meinaa hevoset karata!_).
(polite, with unknown persons) _Anteeksi, mutta Teillä on jäänyt sepalus auki._ Excuse me, but you have [accidentally] left your (how-do-you-call-it-in-English) open.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: _*zijn de duiven gelost*_ - but it is not very common. (Have the pigeons been released [that is the basis of a traditional sport around here: taking them somewhere and having them return as soon as possible ?) The official word is 'gulp'. I wondered whether we don't also use: "Je vliegendeur is open" (your fly door is open, literally). That 'fly' seems to be based on this...


----------



## apmoy70

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> 
> _*Dükkanın açık *= Your shop is open_


We use exactly the same phrase with the noun in plural:
«_Τα μαγαζιά_ σου/σας είναι ανοικτά/ανοιχτά»
_Ta maɣazi'a_ su [2nd person sing. or informal]/sas [2nd person plural or formal] 'ine anik'ta/anix'ta [vernacular]
"Your _shops_ are open"


----------



## allefm

Latvian:

Vai tu esi pensionārs? (Are you retired?)


----------



## Orlin

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> 
> _*Dükkanın açık *= Your shop is open_


Bulgarian: Дюкянът ти (informal)/Ви (formal) е отворен!


----------



## Selyd

Ucrainian:
- Ворота відкриті /vorota vidkryti/ - Open gate
- Гості їдуть /hosti yidut'/ - The visitors go


----------



## Maroseika

Selyd made me remember one more Russian saying: Закрой калитку! (Close the wicket).


----------



## Selyd

maroseika said:


> selyd made me remember one more russian saying: Закрой калитку! (close the wicket).


В "Тенях исчезают в полночь", кажется там, говорили -
Ворота закрой! Что-то в этом роде.


----------



## Hakro

A lady said to me:
- Excuse me, your garage door is open.
I smiled and answered:
- Do you see there my big black Cadillac?
- No, I'm sorry, there's only a red Mini with flat rear tires.


----------



## kloie

also in english I think they say Your fly is open


----------



## catlady60

kloie said:


> also in english I think they say Your fly is open


They do say, "Your fly is open" in English, but it's just not as colorful as the expression XYZ.


----------



## Outsider

yannalan said:


> EN  your barn door is open


Practically the same phrase is used in some parts of Portugal, _tens o palheiro aberto_, "your barn is open".


----------



## HUMBERT0

Spanish (Mexico)
We say “La botica abierta y el boticario dormido” = “The pharmacy is open and the pharmacist is asleep”.


----------



## yannalan

in breton :
*ar fritur 'zo digor*  (the fish factory is open)


----------



## Messquito

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
What do you say to people when they have their zipper on their jeans down?

In Taiwan (Chinese) we say:
你的石門水庫沒關。 Your reservoir is not shut.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 社会の窓が開いている(the window of society opens). I like this kind of figuration.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Τα μαγαζιά σου είναι ανοικτά»* [ta maɣaziˈa su ˈine anikˈta] --> _your shops are open_
*«Το φερμουάρ σου είναι ανοικτό»* [to fermuˈar su ˈine anikˈto] --> _your zipper is open_

Some etymology:
-MoGr neut. *«μαγαζί»* [maɣaˈzi] (nom. sing.), *«μαγαζιά»* [maɣaziˈa] (nom. pl.) --> _(colloq.) store(s), shop(s), (plural only) zipper_ < ByzGr neut. *«μαγαζίν» magazín* (nom. sing.), *«μαγαζία» magazía* (nom. pl.) --> _store(s), shop(s)_ < Ven. magasín < Ar.  مَخَازِن ‎(maḵāzin) --> _store, shop, warehouse_.
-MoGr neut. indeclinable noun *«φερμουάρ»* [fermuˈar] --> _zipper, zip_ < Fr. fermoir.


----------



## Armas

Finnish: _Hevoset karkaa_ "The horses are running away"


----------



## ilocas2

There was a thread on this topic but it was focused on humoristic phrases, so I will write here the neutral phrase.

Czech: *Máš rozepnutý poklopec.*


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:

fly: _bragueta _(from French _braguette_)
Neutral sentence: _tens la bragueta oberta _("you have the fly open")
Humoristic sentence: _se t'escaparà l'ocellet _("your li'l bird's gonna get out")


----------



## Armas

Finnish neutral:

_Sepaluksesi on auki _"Your fly is open" or _sinulla on sepalus auki_ "you have the fly open".
_Vetoketjusi on auki_ "Your zipper is open" or _sinulla on vetoketju auki_ "you have the zipper open".


----------



## Ectab

Arabic:
سحابك مفتوح 
saHHaabuka maftuuH(un)
your zipper is openز


----------



## jazyk

In Brazilian Portuguese I have heard: O passarinho vai voar/sair. - The bird will fly away/get out.


----------



## Frieder

In German you may hear the question "Ist schon Frühling?" (is it spring already?), because traditionally that's the time when you open all windows to let in the pleasant spring air...


----------



## nimak

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> 
> _*Dükkanın açık *= Your shop is open_



*Macedonian* uses the Turkism дуќан (duḱan) ['ducan] to say it in a humoristic way:
Дуќанот ти е отворен. (Dúḱanot ti e ótvoren.) "Your shop is open." _lit. "The-shop your is open."_

Otherwise you can say:
Патентот ти е отворен. (Paténtot ti e ótvoren.) _lit "The-zipper your is open."_
Патентот ти е откопчен. (Paténtot ti e ótkopčen.)  _lit "The-zipper your is unbuttoned."_


----------



## momai

Rallino said:


> In Turkish:
> 
> _*Dükkanın açık *= Your shop is open_





nimak said:


> *Macedonian* uses the Turkism дуќан (duḱan) ['ducan] to say it in a humoristic way:
> Дуќанот ти е отворен. "Your shop is open." _lit. "The-shop your is open."_
> 
> Otherwise you can say:
> Патентот ти е отворен. (Paténtot ti e ótvoren.) _lit "The-zipper your is open."_
> Патентот ти е откопчен. (Paténtot ti e ótkopčen.)  _lit "The-zipper your is unbuttoned."_


In Syrian Arabic we use the same expression and the same word, too. دكانك مفتوح *dikkaan*-ak maftuuħ. Very interesting!!


----------



## Ghabi

*Cantonese*: fo2ce1 mei6dou3zaam6 火車未到站 "the train is yet to reach the station"


----------



## symposium

In Italy also we say "Hai la bottega aperta" lit. "You have the shop open".


----------



## Yendred

In French:
_Le petit oiseau va s'envoler_ _(The little bird is going to fly away)_
(not to be confused with a close expression "_le petit oiseau va sortir_", which is used when you are about to press the camera button to take a picture and want to warn the people you take a picture of)

Close to the Spanish equivalent:
S_e escapa tu pajarillo (Your little bird is flying away)_

But one tasty I learnt is the British one:
Y_ou’re flying without a license_

I see from your posts that Finnish refer to _horses, _while Latin refer to a _little bird_. Something to do with the size of the object in question?


----------

